# code 00654, seat belt tensioner?



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey guys, i pulled this code from my car the otherday. I did a quick search and found its the seat belt tension. from what i gather it means the tensioner assembly is faulty.
In one post it was said that after an accident that code means it needs to be replaced.
What if my car wasnt in an accident. the car sat for about 2 months and the first trip out about a mile down the road it came on.
Any one got some insight to this?
Saturday, 02 June 2007, 21:23:40
VAG-COM Version: Release 504.1-UD
Control Module Part Number: 1J0 909 609 
Component and/or Version: C AIRBAG VW3 SG 0002
Software Coding: 00067
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00654 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Driver Side (N153)
32-00 - Resistance too High
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: code 00654, seat belt tensioner? (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_VAG-COM Version: Release 504.1-UD

Version 504 isn't supported anymore, you may want to install the free update to Release 704.








http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html

_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_00654 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Driver Side (N153)
32-00 - Resistance too High

This should give you an idea...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00654


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

ok thank will update my vag com now.
is there anywhere that i can find what the measuring block are supposed to be to compare to what i have. and what measuring block would it be.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

Since you are doing a "huge" step in updating (Release 504 is from April 2005) you may notice that this and other control modules in your car should now be covered by label files and such. So one of the new functions are the advanced measuring blocks where you get an overview of the available values. If you go the normal way, you'll find the seat belt tensioner in MVB 001 Field 3.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

ok thanks, ill check that tomorrow evening.


----------

